# On My Bench: Dencomm’s Animal Pit!



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

I received a package from Dennis of Dencomm on Saturday containing the latest set of test shots for the Animal Pit! He asked that I assemble and assess them from an engineering perspective. My first impression is wow, I'm actually holding styrene parts from an Aurora Mold that was completed in 1971 but never went into production! Needless to say I can't wait to get going on these.

Back when my dad worked at Aurora I dreamed of someday working there, too. Unfortunately, Aurora went out of business several years before I entered the job market, so I thought it was just not meant to be. Well, with these parts in hand, it’s as if Aurora is still in business and I am on staff in their R&D department! It is truly a dream come true. 










If there is any interest I would be happy to post photos of my progress as I go.

 Tory


----------



## 1bluegtx (Aug 13, 2004)

Wow! that is awesome.

BRIAN


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm up for some WIP's too!
Steve


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

That will be one to add to my stash when they release it. I never knew about the original back in the day but I have all the others and this one is very cool.


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

WOW! It's about time we see some results!

Heck YAH!!! we wanna see some WIP's Tory!!! :thumbsup:

Is there any clear parts?


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

ABSOLUTELY WIPs, Tory!


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Excellent! Bring on the WIP pix.


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

PRE-SCENES 2 said:


> WOW! It's about time we see some results!
> 
> Heck YAH!!! we wanna see some WIP's Tory!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Is there any clear parts?


No clear parts Steve, apparently the clear mold which we've discovered also housed the original Giant Insect wings and eyes was destroyed. I'm going to see if there is another way to create the large clear windows since that was all there was as far as clear parts, probably why it was in a family mold in the first place.

Seems there is interest in some WIP photos so I will post them as I progress!

Thanks guys.

Tory


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*I guess now...it shouldnt be too long before these kits finally come out:thumbsup:*


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Aurora-brat said:


> No clear parts Steve, apparently the clear mold which we've discovered also housed the original Giant Insect wings and eyes was destroyed. I'm going to see if there is another way to create the large clear windows since that was all there was as far as clear parts, probably why it was in a family mold in the first place.
> 
> Seems there is interest in some WIP photos so I will post them as I progress!
> 
> ...


It would have also housed the clear lantern part for the dungeon, correct? Will a new mold be cut?


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Oh, this is going to be FUN. I am very much looking forward to your WIPs and discussions.


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

Hunch said:


> It would have also housed the clear lantern part for the dungeon, correct? Will a new mold be cut?


You are correct, I forgot about that little part. Dencomm is presently looking into all possible options for the clear parts. I have some ideas as well. Stay tuned!

Tory


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Zathros said:


> *I guess now...it shouldnt be too long before these kits finally come out:thumbsup:*


I wouldn't make that assumption just yet.
I'll wait until I hear that the tooling is all production ready. No telling if there is going to be any tweaks needed yet.


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

I am hoping that the solution is not just a clear sheet of acetate.

I have that on my resin version right now and it does not work very well.
Will be so nice to get a kit of this that doesn't weigh 10 pounds!

Any news on the Dungeon companion kit for this? It would be a simpler
kit to release first...no?


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

Parts Pit Mike said:


> I am hoping that the solution is not just a clear sheet of acetate.
> 
> I have that on my resin version right now and it does not work very well.
> Will be so nice to get a kit of this that doesn't weigh 10 pounds!
> ...


Actually acetate is one of the possibilities being considered although how successful it is will depend on the thickness of the material used. Not sure what gauge the acetate was that was included in the resin kit. Like I said I have to run some tests so we'll see.

The Dungeon was run as well but in polypropylene so the shots are unusable for assembly testing, although they did prove the mold will run. I am hoping to receive Dungeon test shots in styrene in the next week or two.

Tory


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Parts Pit Mike said:


> I am hoping that the solution is not just a clear sheet of acetate.
> 
> Any news on the Dungeon companion kit for this? It would be a simpler
> kit to release first...no?



Dennis is waiting to store up on more LIVE victims for the kits as a bonus I heard...Bwaaa-Ha-Ha-Ha.:devil: They can be soooo slippery :tongue:


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

That'd make a cool tank for the Creature From the Black Lagoon!!


----------



## Bobman (Jan 21, 2001)

Very cool Tory. I could be of some help with the clear parts. Sent you a pm with the details.
Bob


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

Bobman said:


> Very cool Tory. I could be of some help with the clear parts. Sent you a pm with the details.
> Bob


Thank you Bob appreciate the offer. PM inbound!


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

Mitchellmania said:


> That'd make a cool tank for the Creature From the Black Lagoon!!


I told _*Andy Yanchus *_about your idea and he sent me this photo:










Guess he liked it! :thumbsup:


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

oooOOOOOOOooooo! 

Probably won't fit the MOTM creech though, would it?


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

Good question, I'll ask Andy to check it out!


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

That marx creech looks cool in there! And that test shot looks very promising. Is that one of the new pulls?


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

Yes that is one of the latest pulls from the original Aurora tooling. Andy received a set from Dencomm as well, since he was there when it was created. He is also assessing the parts for Dennis.

My goal is to create an assembled _and painted _sample in the process.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Aurora-brat said:


> Yes that is one of the latest pulls from the original Aurora tooling. Andy received a set from Dencomm as well, since he was there when it was created. He is also assessing the parts for Dennis.
> 
> My goal is to create an assembled _and painted _sample in the process.


your going to have to sculpt the missing section of the gallows (seen in the upper left of the sprue) but other than that are there any problems with the pull?


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

Don't know at this point, been too busy to get into it. Will be cleaning up and test fitting parts this weekend and will post some photos and info on how they look at that point. Stay tuned!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

This is a GREAt thread...thanks Tory for keeping us posted with pics~!

Would also like to see WIP pics of the Dungeon once you get that test shot.

I will DEFINATELY be adding these to my MS collection when it is available...LOVE IT!

MMM


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

*Update!*

Okay, so I've had the test shots for a whole week and we've been getting to know one another. I've been trying to work out an assembly sequence as of course there aren't any assembly instructions! 

I started by cleaning up the parting lines on the parts that would be required to assemble the cylinder part. I find these are what one would expect from a 40+ year old mold, nothing too bad but certainly not like what is being ejected from modern tooling. A few passes of the file eliminates most of the seems though. The part fit is actually quite good and the engineering is highly creative and affective. There are lots of interlocking parts designed to hold the whole shebang together, but since the tooling was never finalized, and some of the locators are either in the wrong place or missing altogether, I've opted for gluing it together. I am actually going to recommend that Dencomm release this as a glue kit anyway, as how well it would have held together as a snap kit is highly questionable.

Here are some photos of what I have assembled thus far:

*Front*









*Right Side 3/4*









*Rear*









*Left Side 3/4*









*And here is what I still have left to clean up and fit together:*









As you all can see, I've still got a ways to go, but I can assure you that this is one heck of a fun kit to build!

Stay tuned...

Tory


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Very cool. Thanks for sharing. Now imagine adding a dangling skeleton. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

aurora-brat said:


> i told _*andy yanchus *_about your idea and he sent me this photo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awesome!!!!!!


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Now that I look at the pics again, I hope it does come with detailed directions. I'd have no idea where to put some of those parts.


----------



## eradicator178 (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm still waiting to hear what's going on with the "Prehistoric Scenes " line.


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

_*MRMURPH*_ - No worries, there will be a very detailed instruction sheet, with which I will be helping Dencomm. There is a very definite order in which the parts must be assembled. Dennis has shared his ideas with me for the instructions and packaging and I think everyone will be quite pleased! Think _*pure*_ Aurora! :thumbsup:

_*ERADICATOR178*_ - Dencomm has its hands full with the Animal Pit and Dungeon kits for the time being. Hopefully if these kits sell well, there will be insentive to move forward with the new Prehistoric Scense kits. It all comes down to money.


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

*Update!*

Sorry for the lack of updates, been very busy with my day job and haven't had much time to post photos. But...I have been busy putting the rest of the _*Animal Pit*_ together. As you can see I have even begun priming some of the sub assemblies in preparation for paint.

The molds that produced these test shots we never finalized, as many of you have either heard or read. However, my experience with these parts is that they go together surprisingly well, with only a few minor (_read simple_) modifications needed to get it to this point. As I've stated earlier, this will need to be a glue together kit, even with tooling modifications I doubt it would have held together very well as a snap kit. Part fit and seem clean up is exactly what one would expect from early 1970s molding technology. Nothing a modeler that has built one of the re-issues pulled from original Aurora tooling would expect to encounter.

The only thing left to add is the string to hook up the waist band to the hoist and the strings that run from the winch down to the two gates at the back of the cylinder. I figured I would save this until after I paint all the sub assemblies. So here without further delay, are the latest photos of the _*Animal Pit*_:

*Front*









*Right Side 3/4*
*







*

*Rear*
*







*

*Detail*
*







*

Still awaiting the test shots on the _*Dungeon*_, but Dennis informed me they should be coming soon, possibly this week!

Tory


----------



## captainmarvel1957 (Jun 28, 2012)

A-Brat, that kit look pretty neat. So it isn't going to be produced? 

And that thing in the cage --- didn't one of those wash up on the shore of Long Island last year?


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

It will be produced Cap as far as I know. Not sure when but my guess would be soon as like I said in my post, it is quite buildable as it stands. 

As soon as I know something definite I will let you all know.

Tory


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

This really is fascinating - a bona fide unproduced Aurora kit being produced from the original molds after 3 decades, and we get to go along for the ride!
Thanks for sharing Tory.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Yes, looks very cool Tory!:thumbsup:


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

ChrisW said:


> This really is fascinating - a bona fide unproduced Aurora kit being produced from the original molds after 3 decades, and we get to go along for the ride!
> Thanks for sharing Tory.


I agree Chris, I believe this is unprecidented. Its like a re-issue of a kit that was never issued, as it were! As close as others have come to creating Aurora like kits in recent years, here is a brandy new kit from Aurora 35 years after the company closed its doors forever. How cool is that?

Oh, and for the record, it is actually 4 decades! I believe these molds were created in 1971! 

Tory


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Aurora-brat said:


> How cool is that?


Very cool indeed!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Tory,

Thanks for the update! It truelly is remarkable!

Any further info that you find out on possible release dates...please share!
Even if it is ball-park like...spring of 2013 or whatever...

I'd love to have one of these in styrene!

Thanks!:thumbsup:

MMM


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

Aurora-brat said:


> Oh, and for the record, it is actually 4 decades! I believe these molds were created in 1971!
> 
> Tory


I stand corrected, Dennis sent this photo of the builder's plate from the mold:










I'm sorry but this is just too cool!


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Yes, had this been released it would have been late in the game and a "Canada only" release and i dont think it made sense monitarily (sp?) seeing as the mold did not work efficiently.
Jim


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Any idea if this will be fitting into the What If boxes done by Dencomm several years ago? I put more than a few hours into those mock-ups and it would be cool to think they could actually be used to hold a styrene kit.


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

Funny you should ask as I have one of those boxes and did attempt to put the parts in. I think with careful trimming they can all fit in, but it is tight and I was afraid of damaging the box so didn't push it. Had Aurora put these kits into production they would most likely have had to go with a "Prehistoric Scenes" Cave size box rather than the Grusome Goodies/Pain Parlor size.

I know Dencomm is toying with several package concepts but as far as I know nothing has been finalized. I know Dennis wants to stay very true to the original Monster Scenes packaging. After all the molded parts are "Pure Aurora" so the packaging should be nothing less.

Tory


----------



## karvin (Jan 4, 2008)

its fun releases like this that keep me buying models... I buy plenty to keep my hobby going, but its things like this and the occasional exceptional release of a new kit.. that keep me interested. thanks for sharing and I hope to plunk down some cash soon for this.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Aurora-brat said:


> Funny you should ask as I have one of those boxes and did attempt to put the parts in. I think with careful trimming they can all fit in, but it is tight and I was afraid of damaging the box so didn't push it. Had Aurora put these kits into production they would most likely have had to go with a "Prehistoric Scenes" Cave size box rather than the Grusome Goodies/Pain Parlor size.


You do know, that the 2 lines use the same size boxes right.
The figure boxes are the same size as the 1971 PS figure boxes. (4 1/8 x 4 1/8)
The the diorama boxes are the same size as the 1971 Flying Reptile / Allosaurus boxes. (6 1/8 x 4 1/8)

So, since this was going to be the next wave. Maybe you could up-scale the boxes to the 1972 Flying Reptile / Cave Bear / Flying Bird size boxes. (7 1/2 x 4 1/8)


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

IF in fact, the parts dont fit, that would be a reasonable conclusion. I once talked to Dennis about fitting the Parts Pit (resin 1/13 add-on) into a larger box and found that a bit of work with the parts breakdown made this unnecessary and the parts DID fit in the Mockup boxes Mike (parts pit) had designed and Dennis produced for the lost kits, which were the same size as the Parlor, Pendulum etc., so you never know. 
Tory- try and fit the parts into a Animal Pit box FIRST, as these are allrerady mocked up.
Jim


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

Well until I can get another set of parts this will have to wait since the set I have is mostly glued together now. 

As for sharing boxes between the Monster Scenes and Prehistoric Scenes, I'm pretty certain there was a larger box than the Allosaurus box. Didn't the Cave, Tar Pit, Styracosaurus and Triceratops all come in a larger box than the Allosaurus? 

Tory


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Trevor would know best, but IIRC the Styracosuarus, Triceratops boxes were dwarfed by the Wooly Mammoth and Trex Boxes.

Pit Mike


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Yep, PS Cave, Tar Pit and Jungle Swamp came in the same size box, which was larger than say Cave Bear, Giant Bird or Allosaurus boxes, which were the same size as MS diorama/equipment boxes. The Three-horned and Spiked dinosaurs came in an even larger box again, and then so did T-Rex, so the policy was seemingly to use an established box size where possible, but to give kits a larger box if necessary. It sounds like the Animal Pit, had it been issued, might have received an established box size, such as 'Cave' or 'Three-Horned dinosaur' size, or maybe its own larger size.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Aurora-brat said:


> Well until I can get another set of parts this will have to wait since the set I have is mostly glued together now.
> 
> As for sharing boxes between the Monster Scenes and Prehistoric Scenes, I'm pretty certain there was a larger box than the Allosaurus box. Didn't the Cave, Tar Pit, Styracosaurus and Triceratops all come in a larger box than the Allosaurus?
> 
> Tory


Yes, there were larger sizes. I was just staying in the same ballpark as to what had already been done with the line by Aurora.
In 71, the Cave and Tar Pit boxes were 6 1/8 x 6 1/8
In 72, they got bumped up to 7 x 6 1/8 (along with the Allosaurus which now had a 2 part base)


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

I am always amazed at the knowledge found here about things like this. You guys know more about this than me, I am ashamed to call myself "Aurora-Brat"! 

Thanks for the information folks! So if Dencomm has to go to the next size up, it will still be within the boundaries of WWAD (What Would Aurora Do)! :thumbsup:


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Well, it's easy for me.
I specialize in one small corner of what Aurora made.
PS kits.
And it just happened that I measured the boxes last winter, as I was looking around online for any kind of clear boxes that would work to store them.
No luck, but I also didn't look that long.

(I get ideas like that a lot. But my follow through leaves something to be desired. Something else comes up, and the idea goes by the way-side. Though I am smart enough to save all the info I collect, for when I pick the idea up again, and work on it some more.)


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Any new developements Tory????


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

Nothing worth posting. I've been priming, sanding and filling seems in preparation for paint, which I should be applying some base coats this weekend. Once I have that done I'll post more photos.

Between this and my CB 2012 project, been a very busy beaver!

And, I am still awaiting test shots on the dungeon.

Thanks for asking.

Tory


----------



## Yasutoshi (Dec 5, 2007)

Wow!!!! I cannot wait for it!!!!:freak:


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

"And, I am still awaiting test shots on the dungeon."

As are we all. I can't wait to see what you do with these two terrific kits. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bobman (Jan 21, 2001)

PM sent Tory. 
Bob


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

Thanks Bob.

I have to apologize to you folks as there hasn't been an update here for quite some time. I've been busy with my CB2012 build and also with some personal obligations which have brought progress on this build to a halt. I will be getting back into it soon so please be patient and don't give up on me (I requested the same of Dencomm!).

Thanks.

Tory


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Hows the progress coming along on this cool test shot?:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

Funny you should ask McDee...just this week I started back to work on this after a somewhat lengthy hiatus. Life and other obligations got in the way and it got pushed to the back of the bench. I started painting some of the wood parts and will take some photos this weekend and post them.

Additionally I received a set of test shots for the Dungeon kit this week as well. The mold still needs some tweaking and there were a few missing parts and a couple of short shots, but the good news is that Dencomm is moving ahead with the project. Still no production dates, but I know they are very interested in getting these kits in your hands just as soon as possible. 

Stay tuned!

Tory


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

Here are the wood pieces all painted and ready to go. 





































Next I will tackle the stone work.

Tory


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Nice work (as usual) Tory! Keep us posted,
Jim:thumbsup:


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

Thanks Jim!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Aurora-brat said:


> Here are the wood pieces all painted and ready to go...


Basecoated with yellow, multiple washes of brown shades? (Feel free to PM the answer if you don't want to give away your "trade secrets"; I promise you I won't tell anyone. )


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

No trade secrets here Zombie old boy! I simply apply a base coat of brown acrylic, when dry add a burnt umber wash. When that's dry I remove the wash from the high spots with a thinner dampened paper towel. Then I dry brush a nice tan color over that followed by a light overcoat of medium brown. Then some shading with the burnt umber and an application of burnt umber pastels for the fine shading and finally a over coating of clear flat acrylic.

For a more detailed account of how I accomplish this along with photo documentation, I will refer you to my entry in the 2012 Community Build:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=372793

The wood painting begins on page 4.

Tory


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Aurora-brat said:


> ...For a more detailed account of how I accomplish this along with photo documentation, I will refer you to my entry in the 2012 Community Build:
> 
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=372793
> 
> ...


I thought it looked familiar; I should have known.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Yes, excellent woodwork skills, looks like the real thing!


----------



## Anton Phibes (Jun 21, 2013)

*When?*

Magnificent!


----------

